# marcum showdown



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

i was thinking about buying the marcum showdown for ice fishing and was wondering if it was worth it? is it easier to read then vexilar? is it worth the price? any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll try to break this down as simple as I can. Get a flasher....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It will work just fine for showing you fish in the water column. If your budget wont allow a vex, get the showdown. They will improve your fishing success.


----------

